# New Imperial Guard Apocalypse Datasheets



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Games Workshop have released three new Imperial Guard datasheet formations for Apocalypse to tie in with the general Imperial Guard releases. 

Here they are, in PDF format:

Armageddon Stompa Hunters
Heavy Weapons Company
Rough Rider Company
Storm Trooper Command Force

Enjoy.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The storm Trooper one looks pretty good. The heavy weapon one is not great. I mean who has 12 squads of 3 heavy weapons that is 36 heavy weapons. Also the only bonus is the twinlinked and due to the heavy weapon bases you wont get to many squads with in 12.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

I disagree, Talos. Personally, the heavy weapons squads sound great for taking out super-heavies, large squads, or vehicle squadrons. Imagine 36 HB shooting at a Green Tide or the like. Very nice. That TL will really help the accuracy.

As for the Storm Trooper squads, that sounds a bit too good. I mean, they can shoot, then run, then shoot. That's essentially 3 shooting phases in one. "Why don't you just eliminate the entire Narn homeworld while you're at it?"

The rough riders... :sigh: These guys were so cool with the FW Krieg rough riders, but they just don't seem worth it. Sure, if you want a mass cavalry charge or some "Charge of the Light Brigade" heroics, then this unit is for you. Otherwise... they are just going to die. Cool models a powerful unit do not make. Still, Furious Charge on a Rough Rider charge WILL destroy almost any unit.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The heavy weapons formation sounds like one mass target with no chance of missing
The storm trooper one is HELL!!! I like it :biggrin: that'll definately slaughter the target.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

I am defiantly thinking Air-Cav with elysian drop troops as my stormtroopers. This is going to rock, especially since the Valkyries are so cheap. I a going to see if I can get a deal on a bunch of them from wargamesempire :victory:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

heavy weapon formation suck the rest I love it


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oddly enough it's mostly formations that give normal upgrades more widely -

Stompa Hunters = Tank Hunters
Heavy Weapons Company= Automatic "Bring 'em Down"
Rough Riders=Khan's abilities to the whole formation
Storm Troopers=Automatic Al'Rahim's Special Order sorta.


----------

